# (Google Search) Fake Youtube websites are making my comments appear in Google Search



## Rricotta

Hello, I'm not sure this is the right forum from all the other forums of this website, but I guess it's the closest to my issue, anyways.

I googled my YT channel's username and typed ''comments'' next to it. The results were links to videos that I had comments on, on Youtube, instead, it wasn't the *real* one, but some indian version of it that takes everything from the original version (same views, same comments section ectera..). I went to the original YT and *deleted *my comments, checked the fake yt websites again and my comments were* gone* from the comment section.
My comments aren't on the page anymore but the google search results are the *same as before*, even the *meta descriptions* of the links to the videos still have *a part of my comments* and *my username*.
Remove Outdated Content tool from google works only for removed pages, what other tool can I use so that the Google Search Results *refresh *and stop showing those results when I type my channel's name in the search bar?
This is really important for me, thank you.


----------



## Corday

Any chance you changed YT language?


----------



## Rricotta

Corday said:


> Any chance you changed YT language?


You mean like, I thought that those websites were fake just because it was a different language?
Nope, the websites have different name, different design, but they take all the content from the original Youtube. Take this as an example, MGKVEVO video in original YT, MGKVEVO in fake YT, same views, same comments.

I don't care about all those websites to be honest, since I've already deleted my comments and they no longer appear in the comments section of those websites (when you delete a comment from the original YT, it gets deleted automatically from these fake websites), I'm just trying to find a solution so that the Google Search Results refresh and no longer show the old comments.


----------



## Corday

Manage & delete your Search history - Computer - Google Search Help


When you search on Google with Web & App Activity turned on, Google saves activity like your Search history to your Google Account. We use your saved activity across Google services to give you mo



support.google.com


----------

